

An alternative look at Uber’s potential market size - sajid
http://abovethecrowd.com/2014/07/11/how-to-miss-by-a-mile-an-alternative-look-at-ubers-potential-market-size/

======
brudgers
The rebuttal is pretty much in terms of expanding the "taxi market" in the US
specifically while the overarching argument is over the size of the global
market. New York is notoriously restricted, the Bay area sprawled, are Seoul
and Krakow similarly underserved?

That seems to be the real issue with global valuation and market share. If the
evaluation is off by 25x the author speculates, Uber would be a $125 billion
company. That argument wants more diverse examples or a leap of faith.

------
joshu
The professor's article sizing the value of the company is why I hate TAM
analyses for interesting startups. I'm looking to find things that will
transform the market, not just take a percentage of it.

~~~
sajid
I think it's a useful exercise, at least for founders themselves. But it's not
the final word, just a starting point for further analysis.

